# Air Alert III???!?



## MeLo (Dec 30, 2003)

I just stumbled across the air alert webby, and now the had this Air ALert III shit . 
Anybody here has it and used ir before? 

Somehow i think this is a TMT sports marketing scam. First they go Air Alert - increase by 6-10', then AAlertII increase by 8-12' then now they have this AAlert III shit that says you can now improve by 10-14' with their new 'squat hop' exercise and you will only need to do it 3 times a week and it's less taxing! 

What do you all think about this?


----------



## MeLo (Dec 30, 2003)

and guys i've found a web site with all the free vert programs

http://www.terminalvertical.com/programs.html

includes alot of of information i must say


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 30, 2003)

good lookin out

peace


----------



## Monolith (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MeLo *_
> I just stumbled across the air alert webby, and now the had this Air ALert III shit .
> Anybody here has it and used ir before?
> 
> ...



This guy i know is a senior in HS right now... but by his sophomore year he had a 42" vert.  It was his opinion that all that air alert stuff was garbage.  He did heavy ass squats, a bunch of stuff with kettle bells, and plyometrics.

He also had a 4.40 40 yard dash, 4.03 pro agility, and a 39 second 300 yard shuttle.


----------



## odin52 (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Air Alert III???!?*



> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> This guy i know is a senior in HS right now... but by his sophomore year he had a 42" vert.  It was his opinion that all that air alert stuff was garbage.  He did heavy ass squats, a bunch of stuff with kettle bells, and plyometrics.
> 
> He also had a 4.40 40 yard dash, 4.03 pro agility, and a 39 second 300 yard shuttle.




What kind of plyos and how often? Just wondering if you know I would like to find a program to incorporate that will help my verticle.


----------



## Monolith (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Air Alert III???!?*



> _*Originally posted by odin52 *_
> What kind of plyos and how often? Just wondering if you know I would like to find a program to incorporate that will help my verticle.



im really not sure... been a while since i talked to him about it.  next time i see him ill ask.


----------



## Premiere (Jan 1, 2004)

those air alert programs do work...but only if you dont wanna use weights...in other words if you're too lazy to pick up a bar and do squats and leg extensions etc...then yea they work! but what i do is lots of different kinds of squats and plyometrics! i love the plyometrics! http://www.webgate.net/~welchiro/plyometrics.html
i got my plyo workout from there and modified it a lil bit! it works!


----------



## odin52 (Jan 1, 2004)

nice thanks guys


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 2, 2004)

i just lift at the gym to improve my leg strength

then do plyos for the power and explosiveness... thats where i think plyos are really effective

not doing them ATM, but i aim to do plyos 2-3x a week over the summer and have a mean verticle next season at Uni

i just wanna be dunkin, still only gettin the rim ATM

peace


----------

